# Flame Fest for a Day!



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok. Here you go folks. Flame throwers only in this thread. It will be open for a day. That should give you all enough time to simply chuck rocks at eachother. 

Again, General Forum Rules apply in here, so please refrain from calling eachother liars and the like. Name calling is not very becoming, but you can all flame here for a day on the crossbows. Then the thread will be locked.

Get it out of your systems.

Once it is closed, it will shortly disappear. Keep the LA Crossbow thread as flame-free as we wish it to be.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Rich -

I'll start with you. Must be nice to be so smug. You can control the opinions here, but not out there in the real world. You are as much the problem as the solution.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

thesource said:


> Rich -
> 
> I'll start with you. Must be nice to be so smug. You can control the opinions here, but not out there in the real world. You are as much the problem as the solution.


Yes, I knew that you would be the first. You, the fearless slinger with no more than a thread of sanity to hold onto. I can't figure out if your wrapped too tight of too loose. The educational process has left you somewhat at a handicap. No, he can't control opinions in the real world nor can he control them in the thread (just the posting of them in a facts debate) but look how stupid that makes you look. The real world is letting xbows in new states every year. With your views on others that choose to use a xbow all I can say is "tunnel vision can be corrected". The comparison between the compound and crossbow is like comparing fart->gas->poots-> while being called by different names they are the same and all stink..


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

thesource said:


> Rich -
> 
> I'll start with you. Must be nice to be so smug. You can control the opinions here, but not out there in the real world. You are as much the problem as the solution.


I am so happy to be thought of 

In case you don't realize this, a moderator is charged with moderating a debate. The rules were set forth and were pretty clear. Debate is about statements and opinions based on FACTS, not simply hot air. One side of this debate brought forth facts. The other side has yet to. NOw, I am not controlling opinions, I am controlling a debate - that's what moderators do 

Oh, and incidentally - 2005 NYS Buck harvest - looks like the buck harvest was on par with last year's take. However, last year, 624,000 big game hunters were counted, in 2005, looks like the number is @ 593,000, a decline of around 5%. So, with 5% fewer hunters, we had the same buck harvest. That's an improvement any way you look at it. Further, the overall harvest was down between 5% and 7%, despite a 40% decline in DMP tags issued. We have no problems with the deer herd in NYS. Incidentally, this information came from John Major and Comm. Denise Sheehan, during a conference call I had with them on the 23rd of January.

Thought I would share....


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I hate to do this but, I have something that I MUST point out:

DUKE, this is for you my friend!


Duke was bragging at another forum about how he was gonna come over here and tear me to pieces in a debate. Well, he made Post #4 in the first debate here that was eventually locked:



Duke12 said:


> progers don't continure to make false statements. Not even close.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274604

Then, he was avoiding the debate and I confronted him and demanded he debate me on this issue. 
Post #13


Duke12 said:


> Haven't I always been Nice!


Post #14


progers said:


> yes you have Duke. You have always been nice when we discussed this issue. I respect you greatly for that.
> 
> Now, debate!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274604


Now, 19 days, 950 posts and 4880 view later, he has yet to show back up for my simple request of asking him to back up his views in a debate.

He now hides at a forum that they banned me from taking pop-shots at me at a regular basis. He is not a man by any standards. Well, maybe one standard but it is SMALL!!!! LOL!!!!!!


Duke, my brother! You have lost all respect from me. I do appreciate you being so kind as to not tearing me to pieces in a debate! I was so afraid that you would shut us down on this issue! The BSBA boys must be so proud of you!


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> I am so happy to be thought of
> 
> In case you don't realize this, a moderator is charged with moderating a debate. The rules were set forth and were pretty clear. Debate is about statements and opinions based on FACTS, not simply hot air.


Yea, I realize this. I also realize that your bias makes a mockery of the concept of moderation.

You allow one side (your side) to get away with the same things you bemoan about the other. You crow that your side brings facts (debateable - some are facts, manyare opinion masqueraded as facts) and choose to ignore the facts brought by the other side.

You scold for bringing OH into the conversation, but your facts shamelessly enter NY, VA, AR and others when it suits your purpose.

I have no problem with following rules, but why don't you also post that these rules don't necessarily apply to your side.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thesource said:


> Yea, I realize this. I also realize that your bias makes a mockery of the concept of moderation.
> 
> You allow one side (your side) to get away with the same things you bemoan about the other. You crow that your side brings facts (debateable - some are facts, manyare opinion masqueraded as facts) and choose to ignore the facts brought by the other side.
> 
> ...


And you don't think moderators on other forums where this stuff pops up aren't biased in favor of your side source? sheeesh. Haven't you figured out that someone else using a crossbow doesn't diminish your standing as a great hunter? You need to stop worrying about other people and realize that there is no single argument against xbows other than stuff that is generated by the personal insecurities of people such as yourself


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> Ok. Here you go folks. Flame throwers only in this thread. It will be open for a day. That should give you all enough time to simply chuck rocks at eachother.
> 
> Again, General Forum Rules apply in here, so please refrain from calling eachother liars and the like. Name calling is not very becoming, but you can all flame here for a day on the crossbows. Then the thread will be locked.
> 
> ...



DoctariAFC, 

I find that a lot of your opinions have valid and often poignant points to be considered. Though I may disagree with opinions espoused I am constantly amazed at the passion, consideration, and general sense of community you find among the different personalities found on AT. The incredible diversity of cultural and skills among the members shows that people can rise above the petty bickering of the close minded and learn from each other. It is wonderful to see people address topics with an open mind and challenge their own preconceived notions finding a truth that is outside of their own experience. When valuing everybody’s opinion, accepting that your own opinion may differ from others, the art of archery will be protected for a long time by the strength of the community.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

thesource said:


> Yea, I realize this. I also realize that your bias makes a mockery of the concept of moderation.
> 
> You allow one side (your side) to get away with the same things you bemoan about the other. You crow that your side brings facts (debateable - some are facts, manyare opinion masqueraded as facts) and choose to ignore the facts brought by the other side.
> 
> ...


The debate was run very fairly, Source. I gave everyone a ton of leeway, especially the anti-side. Two threads, over 900 posts, and not a shred of documented information presented to bolster the anti-crossbow argument.

Sorry, but facts are documentable. Question them all you want. Without any counter evidence presented to back up such notions as the "woods will flood with lazy hunters" or "crossbows will decimate the deer herds" or "crossbows give such a huge advantage", etc., you have an empty position. Evidence was brought forth comparing other states who allow crossbows regarding the draw of people, the harvest numbers, etc., which certainly bolstered just about every statement made by the other side of the debate. The opportunity to counter these statements with fact was extended, and is still extended, but, you all would rather flame than do your homework and present a case.

Just because you make a statement doesn't make it true. All any statement is, without some sort of documented fact behind it, is simply your opinion. I already know your opinion, source. What we want to know is what validates this opinion. Still haven't made a case yet, despite having 1500+ posts to your credit. Let's be clear. An organization's position statement is not a fact, unless that position has a citable foundation on which its built. Each organization, like Pope & Young, are certainly entitled to stake any position they desire. That's their right. However, presenting their position statement as a Fact for proving why a crossbow should not be legal is about as far into left field as it gets. The only fact a position statement provides is that this indeed is the organization's position. "We believe" is a cry of faith. Sorry, but in debate, we have to have some facts, otherwise we have simply an argument.

Now, rather than bash me and bash crossbows, why don't you try focusing this energy into doing some real research and fact-finding, cover your bases, and present documentable proof that your opinion is based in reality, rather than a personal problem. Pretty simple thing to do, and with the power of the Internet, a cornucopia of information is but a mouse-click away.

I would certainly believe that all hunters would want to make progress in growing the sport of hunting, turning the the trends of delcines around experienced over the past 5 years+. Nope, that's not how you want it. And you have no facts to back up why you believe what you do. Thanks buddy. Opinions without facts are hot air.

:flame: :flame: :target: :target: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh, and incidentally - 2005 NYS Buck harvest - looks like the buck harvest was on par with last year's take. However, last year, 624,000 big game hunters were counted, in 2005, looks like the number is @ 593,000, a decline of around 5%. So, with 5% fewer hunters, we had the same buck harvest. That's an improvement any way you look at it. Further, the overall harvest was down between 5% and 7%, despite a 40% decline in DMP tags issued. We have no problems with the deer herd in NYS. Incidentally, this information came from John Major and Comm. Denise Sheehan, during a conference call I had with them on the 23rd of January.

Thought I would share.... [/QUOTE]

The Saturday opener has got to be a factor in the deer take. Any data on how many hunters took to the woods for opening day of shotgun vs past years? If I were the DEC that would interest me.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Boy this looks like fun, ok here is my rock, Jim you and the rest of the pro x-gun guys are wimps. :beer: :embara: 
Free Range out.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Free Range said:


> Boy this looks like fun, ok here is my rock, Jim you and the rest of the pro x-gun guys are wimps. :beer: :embara:
> Free Range out.


Well, if the wimps win, what does that make you?

A whinner with a shinner?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> And you don't think moderators on other forums where this stuff pops up aren't biased in favor of your side source? sheeesh. Haven't you figured out that someone else using a crossbow doesn't diminish your standing as a great hunter? You need to stop worrying about other people and realize that there is no single argument against xbows other than stuff that is generated by the personal insecurities of people such as yourself


 stop worrying about what other people worry about and stay out of their opinions


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> Yea, I realize this. I also realize that your bias makes a mockery of the concept of moderation.
> 
> You allow one side (your side) to get away with the same things you bemoan about the other. You crow that your side brings facts (debateable - some are facts, manyare opinion masqueraded as facts) and choose to ignore the facts brought by the other side.
> 
> ...



So, Doc is bias because he kept everyone from flame throwing and made us search hard for facts? Geeze man! You got your head up more places than I thought!?! 

Scolding for bring in OH? WHAT? His freaking rules used Ohio and Arkansas as two states to compare to! Oh, I forgot! You didn't read the rules! Now would be an excellent time to go back and do that! That is, if you can see the words for them shoe laces hanging out of your mouth!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> stop worrying about what other people worry about and stay out of their opinions



You know what they say "opinions" are like, don't ya?!?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

progers said:


> So, Doc is bias because he kept everyone from flame throwing and made us search hard for facts? Geeze man! You got your head up more places than I thought!?!
> 
> Scolding for bring in OH? WHAT? His freaking rules used Ohio and Arkansas as two states to compare to! Oh, I forgot! You didn't read the rules! Now would be an excellent time to go back and do that! That is, if you can see the words for them shoe laces hanging out of your mouth!



thesource, since your reading comprehension skills are 3rd grade at best, let me point the Ohio part out to you! Can you say O-H-I-O???




> Facts are also defined as information from other State DNRs and USF&W State specific reports which may present similar information applicable to LA. For instance, *using* Georgia's collected data to reinforce crossbows, or *Ohio's* declining hunter population to state against crossbow.



BLAA BLAA BLAA!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

progers said:


> You know what they say "opinions" are like, don't ya?!?


Then we must ALL be one since we all seem to have one.:zip:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> stop worrying about what other people worry about and stay out of their opinions



more leghumpin from a guy who claims he is peter pan

anyone want to speculate about why someone would claim to be a pimp and peter pan


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> Then we must ALL be one since we all seem to have one.:zip:



Yep, on one side we have people who have never hunted with a crossbow and act as if their pronouncements on the bow's chararcteristics ought to be taken as seriously as people who have years of experience with both bows.

We also have to examine what drives the opinions. Marvin and source clearly have some personal issues that cause them to belittle what others want to use. FR and PM are just part of the "the woods are too crowded" clan. In other words, a couple are selfish-and they MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE a factual basis for their fear of overcrowding while the other camp have serious issues that are internally generated


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> more leghumpin from a guy who claims he is peter pan
> 
> anyone want to speculate about why someone would claim to be a pimp and peter pan


anyone want to speculate why this "lawyer" can sit behind a computer and tell everyone hes the greatest crossbow, olympic crossbow shooter and think after 500 times that they are going to believe you? silly ping pong champion


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Yep, on one side we have people who have never hunted with a crossbow and act as if their pronouncements on the bow's chararcteristics ought to be taken as seriously as people who have years of experience with both bows.
> 
> We also have to examine what drives the opinions. Marvin and source clearly have some personal issues that cause them to belittle what others want to use. FR and PM are just part of the "the woods are too crowded" clan. In other words, a couple are selfish-and they MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE a factual basis for their fear of overcrowding while the other camp have serious issues that are internally generated


Personal issues? You telling us we have personal issue... THATS FUNNY!!. Your welcome to bring facts anytime yet when they are demanded of you ...it usually shuts you up for a page or two. I can;t waited till your humbled one day. I hope I can be around when that happens..


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Then we must ALL be one since we all seem to have one.:zip:


No Marvin, you misunderstood! You mentioned something about someone "getting into one's opinion"! 

Someone was the "butt" of the joke, LOL!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> Personal issues? You telling us we have personal issue... THATS FUNNY!!. Your welcome to bring facts anytime yet when they are demanded of you ...it usually shuts you up for a page or two. I can;t waited till your humbled one day. I hope I can be around when that happens..


what facts have you ever brought to the table? You are a guy too gutless to even have a legitimate profile probably because if people found out who you really were they would laugh their butts off.

You have a serious ego disorder Marvin and we all know it.

Come on Marvin-POST ONE FACT that supports your pathetic hatred of xbow use in archery season


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> anyone want to speculate why this "lawyer" can sit behind a computer and tell everyone hes the greatest crossbow, olympic crossbow shooter and think after 500 times that they are going to believe you? silly ping pong champion



more lies from "peter pan". Marvin, its easy to hide behind a facade of a profile and belittle others. I can't claim to be a say 1300 Fita archer or a guy who shot a buck like Brad's because most of the long timers on this board know me. You are a coward and you don't have the stones to post anything that would allow anyone to discern your real name so you can lie about others while safely hiding in your never never fairy land.

Can you find one post that supports your pathetic leg humpin?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> what facts have you ever brought to the table? You are a guy too gutless to even have a legitimate profile probably because if people found out who you really were they would laugh their butts off.
> 
> You have a serious ego disorder Marvin and we all know it.
> 
> Come on Marvin-POST ONE FACT that supports your pathetic hatred of xbow use in archery season


 I can't even believe you claim to be an "educated" person. Your warped sense of reality has you torn to no end. 

fact: In ohio, the crossbow has not helped bring in more hunters into the fold.

Why is it your so concerned about MY profile? Yours is not even filled out either. Pathetic. hell 50 % of the people on here don't have a complete file filled out. so whats your real point old man? i loved the fact that you throw challenges out to people but your too lame and make pathetic excuses to get out of it. Besides whats is matter if you can outshoot someone? it probably means the world to an egotistical moron such as yourself but to the rest very little. I can here that little voice in your head saying " Come on Jim, if you win the crossbow will dominate the world" or "if you win jim...your opinion will mean more to other people...."


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> I can't even believe you claim to be an "educated" person. Your warped sense of reality has you torn to no end.
> 
> fact: In ohio, the crossbow has not helped bring in more hunters into the fold.
> 
> Why is it your so concerned about MY profile? Yours is not even filled out either. Pathetic. hell 50 % of the people on here don't have a complete file filled out. so whats your real point old man? i loved the fact that you throw challenges out to people but your too lame and make pathetic excuses to get out of it. Besides whats is matter if you can outshoot someone? it probably means the world to an egotistical moron such as yourself but to the rest very little. I can here that little voice in your head saying " Come on Jim, if you win the crossbow will dominate the world" or "if you win jim...your opinion will mean more to other people...."



Poor Marvin-You can't prove your claim-so that is your big problem with xbows-you CANNOT find information as to whether xbows brought more people into hunting. Over that you hump legs and spew smarmy insults. You are a little poser and a coward. 

Grow up


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Poor Marvin-You can't prove your claim-so that is your big problem with xbows-you CANNOT find information as to whether xbows brought more people into hunting. Over that you hump legs and spew smarmy insults. You are a little poser and a coward.
> 
> Grow up


 Coward....really..how about taking up those bets with freerange lame-o. your a pathetic excuse for a lawyer let alone an archery representative. I am glad there is only one of you. to think there are two people that stupid...mans that scary...Shoot....oohh i forgot about Doug.... When are you going to bring some facts know it all? I would think a Lawyer of your calibur would have all the numbers lined up to prove your point? Maybe your lame at your job? maybe you just have an emotional arguement and you know it. either way will not matter in the end cause your ONE vote and ONE vote only. Not that I beleive you by into that but it is true. Whats that little voice in your head telling you now?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Lets see if Peter Pan can grow up and become a man

tell us Petey just why are you against crossbows? Something has to fuel the hatred and the leg humping-something more powerful than a claim that xbows don't bring in more hunters-which right now is THE ONLY argument (and one you cannot support with facts). Come on "marvin" you can tell us.

as to facts

we have proven

1) no deterioration of the herd or bag limits in Ohio after almost 30 years of xbow hunting-24 years of equal treatment of the xbow and the compound bow

2) we have proven that xbows are no more accurate or have a longer range than compound bows while your side makes claims such as 300 FPS crossbows shoot at almost "twice the speed" of compound bows

3) There is no evidence that xbow archers are less safe or more prone to violate game laws than compound archers

4) we have proven that xbows allow small, weak, aged or injured people to bowhunt

As to free range-I love his nonsense-my scores are available on the Ohio website and the NAA. He thinks he can do better-he can enter a star fita and post a score. Why don't you come down to the arnold challenge on friday -I won't be shooting but my wife will be in the barebow division. Since you saw fit to insult the shop she ran maybe you could tell her what a great archer you are. 9 AM Friday the 3rd in the convention center in your home town

Now Peter Pan-post some arguments or facts that support your reason for spending most of your posts on this board whining about xbow archers or be branded the coward we all know you are


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

thesource said:


> Yea, I realize this. I also realize that your bias makes a mockery of the concept of moderation.
> 
> You allow one side (your side) to get away with the same things you bemoan about the other. You crow that your side brings facts (debateable - some are facts, manyare opinion masqueraded as facts) and choose to ignore the facts brought by the other side.
> 
> ...


This is the truth. Sorry Doc, but you are without a doubt, the worst mod I've ever encountered. I've gotten PM's from a VERY vocal crossbow supporter complaining about your tactics and myopic view of things. Also, your creation of rules not in line with AT policy is absurd. You really need to mod where your personal bias does not stifle debate and stop using the the tired conclusory statements of the pro-crossbow movement.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

PMantle said:


> This is the truth. Sorry Doc, but you are without a doubt, the worst mod I've ever encountered. *I've gotten PM's from a VERY vocal crossbow supporter complaining about your tactics and myopic view of things.* Also, your creation of rules not in line with AT policy is absurd. You really need to mod where your personal bias does not stifle debate and stop using the the tired conclusory statements of the pro-crossbow movement.



Yea and I got a PM from the Pope saying you were going to hell for fighting to take the hunting rights away from xbow hunters, too!


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

progers said:


> So, Doc is bias because he kept everyone from flame throwing and made us search hard for facts? Geeze man! You got your head up more places than I thought!?!
> 
> Scolding for bring in OH? WHAT? His freaking rules used Ohio and Arkansas as two states to compare to! Oh, I forgot! You didn't read the rules! Now would be an excellent time to go back and do that! That is, if you can see the words for them shoe laces hanging out of your mouth!


No, he's bias for allowing his side to flame and for jumping on the other side if and when they retaliate. You, your minion cynic, and the barely literate TNUSA-1 can bash and slander bowhunters at will, it appears, without a word from above. Heck, he might even join in with a bash or two of his own before he tells the opposition to settle down.

As for Ohio, stop being a butt clown.

I used facts from Ohio regarding the % of gunhunters who bowhunt (despite the arguement that noone but a stringgunner has brought any data to the table). First he argued with my point, then when he was proven incorrect, he dismissed it by stating this was about LA, not OH.

Since then, he has repeatedly introduced other states' info (see the hypocrisy now - I realize you are a tad slow on the uptake).


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

PMantle said:


> This is the truth. Sorry Doc, but you are without a doubt, the worst mod I've ever encountered. I've gotten PM's from a VERY vocal crossbow supporter complaining about your tactics and myopic view of things. Also, your creation of rules not in line with AT policy is absurd. You really need to mod where your personal bias does not stifle debate and stop using the the tired conclusory statements of the pro-crossbow movement.


 Wait till Revival gets a hold of you....He makes Doc look like an Angel


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

progers said:


> Yea and I got a PM from the Pope saying you were going to hell for fighting to take the hunting rights away from xbow hunters, too!



Woa there progers-PMantle is telling the truth as to his statement. I PM'd him because I disagreed with this "facts only" limitation as being too restrictive and unrealistic.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

He's not bias. He's biased. :wink:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Lets see if Peter Pan can grow up and become a man
> 
> tell us Petey just why are you against crossbows? Something has to fuel the hatred and the leg humping-something more powerful than a claim that xbows don't bring in more hunters-which right now is THE ONLY argument (and one you cannot support with facts). Come on "marvin" you can tell us.
> 
> ...



here we go again....How many times you gonna ask and I am goign to answer? I nees to know if I need to save this response so I can post it again in 2 months when your troll arse brings it up for the 30th time. kinda like the typical chest beating episode you display every 30 posts or so.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Woa there progers-PMantle is telling the truth as to his statement. I PM'd him because I disagreed with this "facts only" limitation as being too restrictive and unrealistic.


Leave it to a lawyer to say that facts are restrictive and unrealistic. Go figure


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Marvin said:


> Leave it to a lawyer to say that facts are restrictive and unrealistic. Go figure


We do know what we are talking about in that area. Facts are often meaningless in debate. :wink:


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> No, he's bias for allowing his side to flame and for jumping on the other side if and when they retaliate. You, your minion cynic, and the barely literate TNUSA-1 can bash and slander bowhunters at will, it appears, without a word from above. Heck, he might even join in with a bash or two of his own before he tells the opposition to settle down.
> 
> As for Ohio, stop being a butt clown.
> 
> ...


As I recall, you comparison in gun hunter to bowhunter ratio hypothsis was totally WRONG in the way you worded it. 

Butt Clown? You funny! You can kiss my big round brown clown nose then!

Barely literate? "noone" is not a word there Mister Dictionary!

As you have lost and been humiliated in the debate, you struggle to save face. We are laughing AT you not WITH you. 

I think that I am going back to school to become a lawyer. If you can make it then, I should be Donald Trump-ing it all the way to the bank!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Lets see if Peter Pan can grow up and become a man
> 
> tell us Petey just why are you against crossbows? Something has to fuel the hatred and the leg humping-something more powerful than a claim that xbows don't bring in more hunters-which right now is THE ONLY argument (and one you cannot support with facts). Come on "marvin" you can tell us.
> 
> ...



What's on the 3rd jimmy...the arnold classic? olympic caliber archers anonymous? besides ...this isnt about your wife but mearly your lame excuses for not knowing what a right helical fletch is. you are the shop advisor arent you? Maybe you hired migrant workers who couldn't speak english.. i wouldn't want to make you look like a fool infront of your wife..i am sure she loves you (or is scared of you) enjoy the steriod show. Not sure its my cup of tea kinda like gay bars and crossbows.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

PMantle said:


> We do know what we are talking about in that area. Facts are often meaningless in debate. :wink:


So are lawyers! Go figure!?!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

progers said:


> So are lawyers! Go figure!?!


 thats funny right there!!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Selil said:


> DoctariAFC,
> 
> I find that a lot of your opinions have valid and often poignant points to be considered. Though I may disagree with opinions espoused I am constantly amazed at the passion, consideration, and general sense of community you find among the different personalities found on AT. The incredible diversity of cultural and skills among the members shows that people can rise above the petty bickering of the close minded and learn from each other. It is wonderful to see people address topics with an open mind and challenge their own preconceived notions finding a truth that is outside of their own experience. When valuing everybody’s opinion, accepting that your own opinion may differ from others, the art of archery will be protected for a long time by the strength of the community.
> 
> Is that what you meant?


Well said! Thank You so very much!!!! Hits the nail on the head....


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

progers said:


> I think that I am going back to school to become a lawyer. If you can make it then, I should be Donald Trump-ing it all the way to the bank!



I doubt it.

You are too stupid too realize I'm an engineer, not a lawyer, even though you have been told twice.

Short term memory loss, maybe?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> You are too stupid too realize I'm an engineer, not a lawyer, even though you have been told twice.
> 
> Short term memory loss, maybe?



STUPID? I was quoting PMantle there "Mr. Conductor" as he was the lawyer and I wasn't talking to you. Mr. Choo-Choo!

Reading comprehension skills loss on your part, maybe?

Must be all them checmicals you have inhaled!?!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

progers said:


> STUPID? I was quoting PMantle there "Mr. Conductor" as he was the lawyer and I wasn't talking to you. Mr. Choo-Choo!
> 
> Reading comprehension skills loss on your part, maybe?
> 
> Must be all them checmicals you have inhaled!?!


 hey now....Source just deisigns stuff...He lets the lawyers mix the chemicals:tongue:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> here we go again....How many times you gonna ask and I am goign to answer? I nees to know if I need to save this response so I can post it again in 2 months when your troll arse brings it up for the 30th time. kinda like the typical chest beating episode you display every 30 posts or so.



*can anyone here tell us if they have every seen marvin actually state a position and a reason for his complaints about crossbows and if so where*


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

thesource said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> You are too stupid too realize I'm an engineer, not a lawyer, even though you have been told twice.
> 
> Short term memory loss, maybe?


Try the ignore poster button. It's a wonderful thing. His total lack of any grasp on logic and his non sequiturs were just too much to take.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

progers said:


> STUPID? I was quoting PMantle there "Mr. Conductor" as he was the lawyer and I wasn't talking to you. Mr. Choo-Choo!
> 
> Reading comprehension skills loss on your part, maybe?
> 
> Must be all them checmicals you have inhaled!?!



Uh, no.....

you were quoting me. Go back and look. Duh.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> Uh, no.....
> 
> you were quoting me. Go back and look. Duh.



Yea, that would be post #41, right!?! Go back and look, duh! 





> Today 08:30 AM
> progers Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMantle*
> We do know what we are talking about in that area. Facts are often meaningless in debate.
> ...



Looks like your train just derailed there Mr. Conductor.

You know, all you anti-xbow people look alike!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

PMantle said:


> Try the ignore poster button. It's a wonderful thing. His total lack of any grasp on logic and his non sequiturs were just too much to take.



the one that hits an "ignore" button on the person they debate would be the one with a lack of any grasp on logic! 

If you can't hunt with tha big dawgs, stay at the camp!

If you skeert, just say so!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I am waiting for Marvin to actually state a position and defend it rather than ankle bite. where did that little gnat bugger off to?


----------



## twogun (Nov 25, 2003)

After a good arse whippin, it's always a good strategy to blame the refs.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

progers said:


> Yea, that would be post #41, right!?! Go back and look, duh!
> 
> Looks like your train just derailed there Mr. Conductor.
> 
> You know, all you anti-xbow people look alike!


No, dum dum. It would be post#39, the one where you use my quote and never refer to anyone else. Double duh.

You keep looking like a bigger and bigger chucklehead by argueing instead of admitting. No wonder you can't get along with anyone.

The laughing AT you part of your post is pretty ironic now, don't you think?


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> hey now....Source just deisigns stuff...He lets the lawyers mix the chemicals:tongue:


You're right chemicals and then tries them. The loss of brain cells has been overwhelming. I guess he is truly into desighner drugs


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Jim C said:


> I am waiting for Marvin to actually state a position and defend it rather than ankle bite. where did that little gnat bugger off to?


Who the self proclaimed pimp? Look at the avatar he admits that he is easy but harder to get rid of. Just like AIDS


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

:moviecorn :moviecorn :moviecorn


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> No, dum dum. It would be post#39, the one where you use my quote and never refer to anyone else. Double duh.
> 
> You keep looking like a bigger and bigger chucklehead by argueing instead of admitting. No wonder you can't get along with anyone.
> 
> The laughing AT you part of your post is pretty ironic now, don't you think?



Oh, WOW!?! Yes, I quoted you in that post and if you LOOK and READ real hard, you will see that all the "replies" in that post said "YOU" in them except for the last sentence and that was just a "comment" that I made in general! If you notice, PMantle replied right before me! 

Get a grip, you are grasping for straws.

OK, You mighta finally almost got me on one! WOO HOO! You da man!

You should throw a party tonight! WOO HOO! 


Everyone gets along with me but YOU and the BSBA gang! And that I can live with!

Have you bought stock in crossbows yet? You need to! Hint Hint!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

doctariAFC said:


> :moviecorn :moviecorn :moviecorn



Hey, if you want some coke with that popcorn, that chemical engineer can whip you up some!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> No, dum dum. It would be post#39, the one where you use my quote and never refer to anyone else. Double duh.
> 
> You keep looking like a bigger and bigger chucklehead by argueing instead of admitting. No wonder you can't get along with anyone.
> 
> The laughing AT you part of your post is pretty ironic now, don't you think?




As I have previously stated, ALL you anti-hunters and cannibals look alike! It is hard to tell one from the other!


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Doug -

Everyone knows that crossbows are for sissies and sissy lovers.

The question is .... which one are you?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

thesource said:


> Doug -
> 
> Everyone knows that crossbows are for sissies and sissy lovers.
> 
> The question is .... which one are you?


 i'll answer that source...i think brokeback mountian was filmed in canada:wink: and they needed a stunt double on the bottom.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Jim C said:


> Woa there progers-PMantle is telling the truth as to his statement. I PM'd him because I disagreed with this "facts only" limitation as being too restrictive and unrealistic.



Ok? Well, you have been vocal, I agree. 


FACTS ONLY are "too restrictive and unrealistic". WHAT??



OK then, xbows are going to be legal because STONE COLD SAID SO! 

There! You can't arguee with that now can you!?!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> *can anyone here tell us if they have every seen marvin actually state a position and a reason for his complaints about crossbows and if so where*


 crossbow forum moron. remember your reply to it was "Pathetic"? I would go back and get it for you but that so called christian moderator won't let me back in. go find it yourself.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I am waiting for Marvin to actually state a position and defend it rather than ankle bite. where did that little gnat bugger off to?


 lunch moron... where were you? working?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

thesource said:


> Doug -
> 
> Everyone knows that crossbows are for sissies and sissy lovers.
> 
> The question is .... which one are you?


Yea, you're right! And xbows aren't bows either! They shoot bullets like a gun!


Oh, you're a real "COMODIEN"!!!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> Who the self proclaimed pimp? Look at the avatar he admits that he is easy but harder to get rid of. Just like AIDS


 don't hate a player..... oscar meyer envy does not look good on you critic


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

I havent read all the debates above, and am not rabidly anti crossbow, but since we are allowed to be on the subject.......

What really turns my crank about Kentucky is that their scientific survey about allowing crossbows in with compound and recurve archery season does not in any way accurately poll those people who will be affected by the decision the survey seeks to determine. What I mean by this of the people polled who were actually hunters (excluding those polled that were landowners and nonhunters):

360 Landowners were polled.
3240 Hunters were polled. 

15.3% Of landowners polled hunted neither deer or turkey.
6.1% Of hunters polled hunted neither deer or turkey.

95.7% Of landowners polled were gun hunters.
93.7% Of hunters polled were gun hunters.

If 94% of the people polled were gun hunters, and 6 percent of them didnt even hunt deer or turkeys..............the survey will obviously favor running crossbow season consecutively with bow season.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

KYShooter said:


> I havent read all the debates above, and am not rabidly anti crossbow, but since we are allowed to be on the subject.......
> 
> What really turns my crank about Kentucky is that their scientific survey about allowing crossbows in with compound and recurve archery season does not in any way accurately poll those people who will be affected by the decision the survey seeks to determine. What I mean by this of the people polled who were actually hunters (excluding those polled that were landowners and nonhunters):
> 
> ...



KY shooter...this is a personal thread...pick a name you hate and blast them. if you need a name let me know or you can start with Jimc .. we all know Kentucky was a setup.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Yea, a set up! Since Kentucky has more "traditionalist" than xbows then, they need to do away with deer season all together before they have no deer left, since the xbows hunters will kill all the deer. 

The xbows are coming, the xbows are coming! WAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

> 360 Landowners were polled.
> 3240 Hunters were polled.


Sorry for getting off topic but, they POLLED 3600 people (or whatever), not 360 landowners and 3240 hunters! 

it just so happens that the people fell into those catagories. 

You trying to make it sound like they went out just to poll hunters, which they did not! 

Sorry for getting off topic!

The xbows are coming, the xbows are coming!AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> don't hate a player..... oscar meyer envy does not look good on you critic


If you must brag on yourself the first thing coming to mind is needle


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> If you must brag on yourself the first thing coming to mind is needle


seriously that was weak. regroup and try again. I expected more. looks like you have 3 hours left till doctari closes this so I hope you can make it by then:wink:


----------



## JDMiller (Jan 29, 2006)

KYShooter said:


> I havent read all the debates above, and am not rabidly anti crossbow, but since we are allowed to be on the subject.......
> 
> What really turns my crank about Kentucky is that their scientific survey about allowing crossbows in with compound and recurve archery season does not in any way accurately poll those people who will be affected by the decision the survey seeks to determine. What I mean by this of the people polled who were actually hunters (excluding those polled that were landowners and nonhunters):
> 
> ...


This is not a flame against anyone....just a opinion ....

Those 3240 hunters were random drawn from hunters that bought a combination hunting and fishing license. Since Kentucky does not have method specific license ......this was the best way to draw opinions from a broad range of users. You mentioned the 94% of the people polled were gun hunters......that doesnt mean they do not bowhunt as well. How many bowhunters you know that does not also pick-up a muzzleloader or rifle for deer....or shotgun for turkey. The survey stands for itself and covered a broad base of users.....all methods occur during archery season so all users should have a say ....not just the bowhunters. Everyone buys the same tag its up to the user what method he wants to participate.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

somebody call that swamp rat Jim and let him know I'm back. I am sure one of the cronies has him on speed dial


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

JDMiller said:


> This is not a flame against anyone....just a opinion ....
> 
> Those 3240 hunters were random drawn from hunters that bought a combination hunting and fishing license. Since Kentucky does not have method specific license ......this was the best way to draw opinions from a broad range of users. You mentioned the 94% of the people polled were gun hunters......that doesnt mean they do not bowhunt as well. How many bowhunters you know that does not also pick-up a muzzleloader or rifle for deer....or shotgun for turkey. The survey stands for itself and covered a broad base of users.....all methods occur during archery season so all users should have a say ....not just the bowhunters. Everyone buys the same tag its up to the user what method he wants to participate.


 what in the good lords name do fisherman have to do with bow season JD?


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

JDMiller said:


> This is not a flame against anyone....just a opinion ....
> 
> Those 3240 hunters were random drawn from hunters that bought a combination hunting and fishing license. Since Kentucky does not have method specific license ......this was the best way to draw opinions from a broad range of users. You mentioned the 94% of the people polled were gun hunters......that doesnt mean they do not bowhunt as well. How many bowhunters you know that does not also pick-up a muzzleloader or rifle for deer....or shotgun for turkey. The survey stands for itself and covered a broad base of users.....all methods occur during archery season so all users should have a say ....not just the bowhunters. Everyone buys the same tag its up to the user what method he wants to participate.




We have these numbers listed in the debate thread and it shows just exactly how many were bowhunters, xbow hunters, etc etc etc...

It's some good info!


The xbows are coming HIDE the xbows are coming!!!! AUGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> what in the good lords name do fisherman have to do with bow season JD?



bow fishing?


Hey, hope that sharpie comes off Marvin!?!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> somebody call that swamp rat Jim and let him know I'm back. I am sure one of the cronies has him on speed dial




he got mad at you cause you left so, he left!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

progers said:


> bow fishing?
> 
> 
> Hey, hope that sharpie comes off Marvin!?!


 I don't think carp qualify as Big Game The poll was about archery season not hunting season.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry for not making a personal attack. I love everybody, even you JimC. :wink: Lawyers need love too.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

progers said:


> he got mad at you cause you left so, he left!


He is probably out brow beating some helpless women on the street convincing them an xbow is a bow.


----------



## JDMiller (Jan 29, 2006)

Marvin said:


> what in the good lords name do fisherman have to do with bow season JD?



Our game department is funded by ALL sportsmen....they receive no general fund tax dollars. The money from fishing license goes to support all areas of KDF&WR....deer ....turkeys....elk...not just fishing. If you read my post a little closer...it was a combination hunting & fishing...its one license ...that allows you to hunt as well as fish. Kentucky hunters and fishermen pay their own way....this is not true in some states ...they receive money from state taxpayers.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

KYShooter said:


> Sorry for not making a personal attack. I love everybody, even you JimC. :wink: Lawyers need love too.


 Ah come on. you can do it. buck up and give it another shot.. Lawyers need love....prison love:tongue:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

You can't get mad at Marvin


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> *can anyone here tell us if they have every seen marvin actually state a position and a reason for his complaints about crossbows and if so where*


HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN JIM"S PING PONG CHAMPIONSHIP TROPHIES?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> You can't get mad at Marvin


I am really luvable...Just a fat kid with a cold heart:wink:


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> He is probably out brow beating some helpless women on the street convincing them an xbow is a bow.


or not a bow. remember, he PM'ed PMantle!

Dude, you got tears in my eyes!

Poor lady! :wink:


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Just thought this thread needed a group hug.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Goodness gracious Jim has ping pong trophies to go with the archery stuff. Must be multi talented. Marvin do you have anything other than a self inflated ego? You remind me of the loudmouth at the bar that lives to get his arse beat on Friday. Nothing pertenant to say just like to talk. Have you ever calculate how much good breating air that you waste?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> Goodness gracious Jim has ping pong trophies to go with the archery stuff. Must be multi talented. Marvin do you have anything other than a self inflated ego? You remind me of the loudmouth at the bar that lives to get his arse beat on Friday. Nothing pertenant to say just like to talk. Have you ever calculate how much good breating air that you waste?


 boy you can say that about a lot of people here. So where did this self inflated ego thing come from? serious question. not sure you will find me bragging about stuff too much but if you have something by all mean post away.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> I am really luvable...Just a fat kid with a cold heart:wink:


As the truth comes out. You are just misunderstood. It is okay to be fat:sad: I am glad that you are coming to grip with your short comings. Counseling will also help you to express yourself and overcome your little man syndrome. Now then--see its not so bad to tell the truth sometimes. Next you can take down the wall (avatar) and I see that you were trying to get the truth out (DA-PIMP)*LE*...Those of us that are open minded will understand. Remember God created all men equal in cold water....


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

I got tha anti's a little something to help with their case of the red arse!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> boy you can say that about a lot of people here. So where did this self inflated ego thing come from? serious question. not sure you will find me bragging about stuff too much but if you have something by all mean post away.


Marvin Da Pimp says it all


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> As the truth comes out. You are just misunderstood. It is okay to be fat:sad: I am glad that you are coming to grip with your short comings. Counseling will also help you to express yourself and overcome your little man syndrome. Now then--see its not so bad to tell the truth sometimes. Next you can take down the wall (avatar) and I see that you were trying to get the truth out (DA-PIMP)*LE*...Those of us that are open minded will understand. Remember God created all men equal in cold water....


 critic, I got to admit your stepping up to the plate. MUCH better insults...you wobbled a little but good work. Now get in all your shots before the thread closes cause after that you and I have to be Bud's:cocktail: Open minded ....You? oh now come on Mussolini...


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> Marvin Da Pimp says it all


see ther eyou go again getting all weak on the snide comments. Come on critic you can do better!!


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

*critic, here is an example of a guy who is full of himself*

I have not violated any of the RULES On this board and I have stated-BASED ON HAVING FAR MORE EXPERIENCE in this area than ANYONE on this board-what has happened in states like Ohio

Guess who?

when there are competing opinions in court, the jury then has to look at the credentials of those offering opinions. I submit that my knowledge of archery is far superior to yours. Given you only post anti crossbow posts and I am well known on this board for stuff other than crossbows I think its fair to say I have a far greater knowledge of archery than you do. You can google my name (which many have done) and find my archery experience and contributions. That is not true with you.

Guess who


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

We can be friends now. We don't have to wait. All you need to do is understand that we have different views and while you have yours and I have mine. Having different views often seperate friends, real friends can get past them...What kinda friend do you want....


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

*Acme Xgun.......*

The 2007 "xgun"

We made a model of the "xgun" based on the description of the anti-xbow community.

This is the ACME 2007 XGUN!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

progers said:


> The 2007 "xgun"
> 
> We made a model of the "xgun" based on the description of the anti-xbow community.
> 
> This is the ACME 2007 XGUN!


Dang it Pr I am trying to have an intelegent conversation with MARVIN..I saw that listed in the outdoors catalog under safari equipment. Then again like they said What is over kill dead is dead


----------



## BIG-DAWG (Feb 10, 2006)

that is the funniest  thing i've seen in a while


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

cynic said:


> We can be friends now. We don't have to wait. All you need to do is understand that we have different views and while you have yours and I have mine. Having different views often seperate friends, real friends can get past them...What kinda friend do you want....


 NAH...lets wait till the thread is over to be friends. :beer: never ask a guy over the internet what kind of friend they want..


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Guys to each of you I extend my gratitude for allowing me to participate in this thread. While I have enjoyed it I must grind venison for sausage..If your ever in my area (third tree past the bottum before the river) stop, climb a tree and hunt with me. Chances are I'll probably be shooting my Edge. My xbow is just toooooo noisey. If I get a chance I'll be back. Don't forget about me I don't want to be left out...


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Marvin said:


> NAH...lets wait till the thread is over to be friends. :beer: never ask a guy over the internet what kind of friend they want..



I must say that I have met a great bunch of folks here. And yes, that includes you Marvin! 

Now, let's see you shoot some ping pong balls with that new acme xgun! :wink:


----------



## BIG-DAWG (Feb 10, 2006)

Will the arrow come with a poisned tip??(just in case it doens't kill what you shoot with it):llama:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> NAH...lets wait till the thread is over to be friends. :beer: never ask a guy over the internet what kind of friend they want..


If I have to worry about what kinda friend another man wants internet or not. Now you have me worried....


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

*Marvin's big send off*

Guys, its been fun but Marvin must put on his cruise control and head into the weekend. this has been a good thread and hope we can now put all this petty stuff behind and move onto the task at hand. P, your alright, and critic, your alright too. Look forward to further discussions with you both on sportsmans issues. I want to Thank Doc for allowing this. Huge nads for allowing this thats for sure. Your a good man Doc. I am a little disappointed in some of the others that chose not to participate, but I can at least say I feel better. Good to have this off my chest. Good and safe hunting to all. :cocktail: see you in another thread.


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

cynic said:


> If I have to worry about what kinda friend another man wants internet or not. Now you have me worried....



Reminds me of that movie, "Anger Management"



> I'm so pretty. Oh so pretty. I'm so pretty and whitty and gay!


----------



## progers (Jan 22, 2006)

Peace Out My Brothers!!!

Have A Safe And Joyous Weekend!!!

God Bless Each And Every One Of You Here!!!




~p~


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

progers said:


> Yea, you're right! And xbows aren't bows either! They shoot bullets like a gun!


duh...duh....duh

And you are the LEADER of this LA stringgun thing?

Better hand over the reigns to Cynic...he's much more clever than you are.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

:moviecorn :moviecorn :moviecorn


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

doctariAFC said:


> :moviecorn :moviecorn :moviecorn


:beer: :beer:


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

cynic said:


> Guys to each of you I extend my gratitude for allowing me to participate in this thread. While I have enjoyed it I must grind venison for sausage..If your ever in my area (third tree past the bottum before the river) stop, climb a tree and hunt with me. Chances are I'll probably be shooting my Edge. My xbow is just toooooo noisey. If I get a chance I'll be back. Don't forget about me I don't want to be left out...


:grouphug:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

PMantle said:


> :grouphug:


Fun, ain't it? 

:beer: :beer: :moviecorn :moviecorn


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Since we're flaming -

DougK - why are you always such a girlie-girl coattail hanger of JimC?

Are you allowed independent thought? (You'd better ask Jim before you answer...LOL)


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

thesource said:


> Since we're flaming -
> 
> DougK - why are you always such a girlie-girl coattail hanger of JimC?
> 
> Are you allowed independent thought? (You'd better ask Jim before you answer...LOL)


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

thesource said:


> Since we're flaming -
> 
> DougK - why are you always such a girlie-girl coattail hanger of JimC?
> 
> Are you allowed independent thought? (You'd better ask Jim before you answer...LOL)


 Hi guys I'm back did I miss anything? And Source aren't you always looking for free range or some other cronee to do the real work? "Just wait til fr gets ahold of this he is going to rip it a new one" Are you capable of any thought or simple arguement with no thought process involved? We are running out of time...here tomarrow is my birthday so I have decided to hunt instead of fuss. Ya'll please don't be disappointed.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Well if I don't take my wife to dinner there's going to be a flame fest here. good night to all..Marvin, Source, Pmantle DotariAFC, Progers, Dougk, Jim-c and anyone that I might have missed....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> crossbow forum moron. remember your reply to it was "Pathetic"? I would go back and get it for you but that so called christian moderator won't let me back in. go find it yourself.



You are a lying SOS Marvin-all you do is come and insult people-your profile shows you are a snot nosed kid trying to cause trouble. You are a blight on the archery community


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> Ah come on. you can do it. buck up and give it another shot.. Lawyers need love....prison love:tongue:



something a guy who pretends to be peter pan knows alot about. we will call Marvin our favorite anticrossbowCatamite


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> HAS ANYONE HERE SEEN JIM"S PING PONG CHAMPIONSHIP TROPHIES?



Have you ever won anything in your life you little twit? 

1982 Summer Sweepstakes (Columbus, June 5)
1. Jim Coombe, 3-0. 2. Orville Greve, 2-1. 

http://www.hardbat.com/hbboggan.html

sadly I can't find any records of the 83 ACU-I collegiate championships

Doubles Collegiate Championship-(SUNY Brockport) Men's Open Richards/Coombe-Cornell University


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Final closing picture of Marvin


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

And, on that note..... The Flame Fest is over....

I certainly hope we all have had the chance to get some pent up animosity out of our systems, and we feel a wee bit better....


The Flame Fest is officially 
:lock1: :lock1: :lock1:


:closed_2:


----------

